# Any good anthro games?



## Chainy (Aug 15, 2009)

Read the title. but yeah, is there any?


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Aug 15, 2009)

starfox adventures and the sly cooper trilogy.


----------



## Duality Jack (Aug 15, 2009)

Play Oblivion as a Kajjit


----------



## Chainy (Aug 15, 2009)

Played obivion. The Argonians are the best. And Eh, Sly cooper is Ok. Star fox is passable. I was sorta thinking of a good RPG to play with anthros. ^^;


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 15, 2009)

Poet said:


> Play Oblivion as a Kajjit


 
I was playing as a Redguard and was all "what the Hell am I doing?" every time I saw a stupid, sexy Khajit.

Then our PS3 broke.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 15, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> I was playing as a Redguard and was all "what the Hell am I doing?" every time I saw a stupid, sexy Khajit.
> 
> Then our PS3 broke.



I actually was envying the digitigrade Argonians and Khajiits from Morrowind, and stopped playing. Then I popped Morrowind into my Xbox


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Aug 15, 2009)

Morrowind >>>>> Oblivion

Also, Wizardry, Wizards & Warriors.


----------



## Envy (Aug 15, 2009)

Legend of Kay: Furries doing martial arts in China with horrible, horrible voice acting! (but it's really good otherwise)

Fur Fighters: Bizarre 3PS/platformer

Tail Concerto: Furries in steampunk giant robots on floating islands!

Klonoa Series: Awesome Portal-esque puzzle/platformer series (except the first which is more just a straight platformer)

Rocket Knight Adventures/Sparkster: AWESOME.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 15, 2009)

No. There are no good anthro games.

Every other fetish has good games (even loli) but not furry.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 15, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I actually was envying the digitigrade Argonians and Khajiits from Morrowind, and stopped playing. Then I popped Morrowind into my Xbox


  Beast races that play differently than non-beast races?  Bethesda was Fursecuting in early 2000's!  They didn't let the beasts take boots or enclosed helmets not because they make no sense, but because they obviously wanted Anthros dying more often.  Also notice how many of the slaves were Anthro? 

Morrowind is pretty good, though I don't think it qualifies as an "Anthro" game considering only two of the ten races were "beast".  

Anyways OP:  Are you asking for good games that have Anthros in them, or good games that are majority Anthropomorphs or actually do something with the not-playing-a-human bit?


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 15, 2009)

The Lion King on Sega Genesis. I had it and it was sheer Hell.

((Stretching the definition of anthro to it's limits))


Also, considering downloading Morrowind on Steam. Should be a good purchase from what I hear.

And Ratchet & Clank is an awesome game. I guess a Lombax is anthro, right?


----------



## Attaman (Aug 15, 2009)

Teto said:


> Also, considering downloading Morrowind on Steam. Should be a good purchase from what I hear.


  How much is it on Steam?  I got a legit copy for $10 from a store shelf.  

It is overall a good game, provided you like the system.  Don't expect to be anywhere near dangerous at the start (let me put it this way: I had a starting character take a good four _hits_ out of about ten _swings_ to kill a _rat_ when I just started), though once you reach a certain point the only issues you'll face are probably weight management, attribute management, and environmental factors.

Argonians funnily enough _do_ have one of the best starting benefits in the game in return for the lack of Boot / good Helmet usage:  75% resistance to Disease (which becomes a pain after a few levels unless you start the main quest) and 100% resistance to Poison.  If extremely lucky, you'll find a Ring of Toxic Cloud (I got one at level one, and it really made enemy management much easier).  What's it do?  2-60pts of Toxic Damage for _ten seconds_ over a _twenty foot radius_.  Or, if lucky, up to 600 Toxic Damage on every enemy in a 20ft radii.  If they reflect it on to you?  No damage taken, as you're completely immune to poison.


----------



## Wildside (Aug 15, 2009)

The best anthro game in the fighting section will always be Bloody Roar. d:


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Aug 15, 2009)

Attaman said:


> How much is it on Steam?  I got a legit copy for $10 from a store shelf.



It's about Â£12.99 here, I think, which is $21.47. Saw it on a shelf for about Â£5 ($8.26), though.

'cept that was about 100 miles away, so.


((Thanks for the info, also))


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 15, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Beast races that play differently than non-beast races?  Bethesda was Fursecuting in early 2000's!  They didn't let the beasts take boots or enclosed helmets not because they make no sense, but because they obviously wanted Anthros dying more often.  Also notice how many of the slaves were Anthro?



Well I think Bethesda was seeking to balance the game out a little and give some realism. I mean having immensly good races geared toward thief characters, and able to wear boots would unbalance the game slightly. As well their heads aren't shaped very well for enclosed helmets.

Anyway I normally play an Argonian Knight as a challenge ingame (mostly because I use UESP all the time while playing). 

Many of the slaves in Morrowind were Anthro because the Province of Morrowind conducts illegal raids on Elswyer and the Black Marsh, as they are closer. I doubt they would dare doing such a thing on a province with Cojones like Skyrim. Or a province that has already pretty much conquered them like Cyrodiil. There are also human slaves seen, but not as much.



Attaman said:


> Argonians funnily enough _do_ have one of the best starting benefits in the game in return for the lack of Boot / good Helmet usage: 75% resistance to Disease (which becomes a pain after a few levels unless you start the main quest) and 100% resistance to Poison. If extremely lucky, you'll find a Ring of Toxic Cloud (I got one at level one, and it really made enemy management much easier). What's it do? 2-60pts of Toxic Damage for _ten seconds_ over a _twenty foot radius_. Or, if lucky, up to 600 Toxic Damage on every enemy in a 20ft radii. If they reflect it on to you? No damage taken, as you're completely immune to poison.



I actually took Alchemy and made a lot of cure potions for just such an occasion when not playing as an Anthro

To reanswer the question, the PS2 era Ratchet and Clank games are great for Anthro. That is until Insomniac tried making complicated plots and cliffhangers. Honestly, what happened to the days of Spyro when you could pick up any game in the series and not give a shit about the plotline because you started off fresh?


----------



## Attaman (Aug 15, 2009)

Teto said:


> It's about Â£12.99 here, I think, which is $21.47. Saw it on a shelf for about Â£5 ($8.26), though.


  In that case, maybe you should g-


> 'cept that was about 100 miles away, so.


  Oh.


> ((Thanks for the info, also))


 No problem, and technically you _can_ potentially start out with a dangerous character.  The payback being the more skills you have good at the start, the less levels you can gain during the game.  Start strong and level out so-so, or start weak and level out strong.

Also, a good place to go if you don't mind reading guides.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 15, 2009)

Sassy said:


> No. There are no good anthro games.
> 
> Every other fetish has good games (even loli) but not furry.



Star Fox.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 15, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> I actually took Alchemy and made a lot of cure potions for just such an occasion when not playing as an Anthro


 Once you clear the 90 Hitpoint benchmark, you're pretty much immortal using alchemy.  You can heal damage faster than it can be dished, and nothing can one-hit you.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 15, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Once you clear the 90 Hitpoint benchmark, you're pretty much immortal using alchemy.  You can heal damage faster than it can be dished, and nothing can one-hit you.



Actually by that time I was lvl 20-ish using a Dark Elf (The most balanced race in the game I found) and already had King Helseth's immortal ring (that ring that pretty much reflects EVERY spell and enchantment dished onto the wearer. It was pretty difficult to get), and at that point I restarted the game and played as an Argonian


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Aug 16, 2009)

If the leaked info is true, WoW once the next expansion comes ou-*shot*

I'm quite tempted to rent Bloody Roar, just to see what it's like.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 16, 2009)

Ishnuvalok said:


> Star Fox.


Thank you for proving my point.
No good games have furs.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 16, 2009)

Sassy said:


> Thank you for proving my point.
> No good games have furs.



Way to spin his words now.

Star Fox was... okay for a flight sim on the SNES. Otherwise it was meh. Sequels weren't that good either. But I sensed it had a lot of work done on it and found, it was enjoyable. To a degree.

As to your fetish comment. What about Vor... no Kirby did that... okay what about... no Final Fantasy did that. Okay what about Necrophilia? What game over glorifies Necrophilia to a tolerable degree?


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 16, 2009)

Sassy said:


> Thank you for proving my point.
> No good games have furs.



So you don't like Star Fox? Shame, it's a good game.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 16, 2009)

does ratchet count as a furry? 

if so, then ratchet and clank, all of them are good


----------



## Sassy (Aug 16, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Way to spin his words now.
> 
> Star Fox was... okay for a flight sim on the SNES. Otherwise it was meh. Sequels weren't that good either. But I sensed it had a lot of work done on it and found, it was enjoyable. To a degree.
> 
> As to your fetish comment. What about Vor... no Kirby did that... okay what about... no Final Fantasy did that. Okay what about Necrophilia? What game over glorifies Necrophilia to a tolerable degree?


Well *technically* when a zombie bites you he's reproducing with you because that's how they do things. So therefore; any zombie game will apply


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 16, 2009)

Sassy said:


> Well *technically* when a zombie bites you he's reproducing with you because that's how they do things. So therefore; any zombie game will apply



And technically the first thing that comes into people's heads about Necrophilia is a random Peter Lorre look alike humping a corpse with a drape ontop of it. So no, it doesn't.

Also Necrophilia isn't about reproduction. It's about how long it takes until the other body's hard substance bursts


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't know of any but dude i if anyone here has played god of war or devil may cry knows that the best anthro game you could possibly make would be:
Anthro FIGHT CLUB--ULTRA!!!
~pew pew zappitty bang bang~ x3
MY idea! <_<   >_>
my god if that game existed the way Im imagining right now.........D: *epic drool*


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 16, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> I don't know of any but dude i if anyone here has played god of war or devil may cry knows that the best anthro game you could possibly make would be:
> Anthro FIGHT CLUB--ULTRA!!!


Anthro Fight Club would be a good idea. But I doubt it would measure up to the novel's awesome plot twist, and I highly (emphasis) doubt the designers would hold true to Fight Club's rules



			
				Chuck Palahniuk said:
			
		

> 1st Rule: You do not talk about FIGHT CLUB.
> 2nd Rule: You DO NOT talk about FIGHT CLUB.
> 3rd Rule: If someone says "stop" or goes limp, taps out the fight is over.
> 4th Rule: Only two guys to a fight.
> ...



Most likely the designers would just make it a horrible Mortal Kombat rip off with Anthros and get all the Furry community's money


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 16, 2009)

I haven't read the replies to this thread, but I'm certain more than a few people have suggested "Star Fox Adventures." My advice is to skip Star Fox Adventures, I too was really interested in this game and couldn't wait to play it, but by the time I did...I realized it was not a very good game. Its extremely formulaic, very boring in all gameplay aspects such as puzzles and combat and the abstract puzzles don't make any sense as to why one thing leads to another. Its an extremely dull and frustrating game. If you think you want to play it to see Krystal...I can tell you right now that she only makes an appearance in the entire game for around 10 minutes or less. Skip this game, its nothing like Zelda as it has been compared.

However, Sly Cooper is a different story and you should seriously consider it as an option. The game is expertly crafted and tons of fun. I would say only play Sly Cooper 1 and 2 because the 3rd one, in my opinion, is absolute junk and is a stain on what could have been a legendary trilogy.

Okami is not an anthropomorphic game, but this should be instantly appealing to any Furry let alone the fact that its one of the greatest games of all time.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 16, 2009)

ITT furry gamers have poor taste in gaming.

Sly series is quite good. And no, 3 is amazing. I will beat your head until you change your opinion.
Star Fox is good, but skip Adventures and Command. Though if you're considering on-rail shooters instead of furries in general, I suggest skipping this and go for Omega Boost.
Wizardry lets you have furries.
Oblivion for PC lets you have furries. No, don't play the craptastic console versions.
Neopets is a decent game, actually.
Bloody Roar 2 is the best incarnation - go get it.


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 16, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ITT furry gamers have poor taste in gaming.
> 
> Sly series is quite good. And no, 3 is amazing. I will beat your head until you change your opinion.
> Star Fox is good, but skip Adventures and Command. Though if you're considering on-rail shooters instead of furries in general, I suggest skipping this and go for Omega Boost.
> ...



I'll eat your face for uttering such words as 3 is amazing. Them's face eating words par'dner.


----------



## Jango The Blue Fox (Aug 16, 2009)

bloody roar 1&2 and extreme.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 17, 2009)

Fuzzle said:


> I'll eat your face for uttering such words as 3 is amazing. Them's face eating words par'dner.



You just said 1 is amazing. How can I take you seriously?


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 17, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Oblivion for PC lets you have furries. No, don't play the craptastic console versions.



You already have Argonians and Khajiits who are overplayed as dumb animals who just steal from people, and have the same voices. What more do you want? Honestly, Morrowind at least portrayed civilised beast people with jobs, only a few were slaves. Not just homeless people and the occasional mage.


----------



## Fuzzle (Aug 17, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> You just said 1 is amazing. How can I take you seriously?



You can't, because you think 3 is amazing.


----------



## Riptor (Aug 17, 2009)

Bloody Roar 3 is the best one in the series, in my opinion. Don't get 4, it was awful, and this is coming from the fighting game fan who thinks War Gods wasn't THAT bad. )

Regarding other anthro games, try these:

Jazz Jackrabbit = Sonic + Gun - Shadow + Good

Rocket Knight Adventures - An opposum knight in a jetpack kicks ass. Made by Konami, so you know this ain't your run-of-the-mill mascot platformer.

Sparkster - The sequel. Get the SNES and Genesis version, they're both different games.

Aero the Acrobat - Yes, it's a fairly generic mascot-based platformer, but it's a GOOD fairly generic mascot-based platformer.

Zero the Kamikaze Squirell- Part of the Aero series, his rival got his own game before that emo hedgehog was a sparkle in Sega's eye.

Crash Bandicoot/Spyro - Get the first 3, the PS1 Crash spinoffs, MAYBE some of the GBA games, and don't bother with the others.

If I can think of more, I'll put them in this post.


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 17, 2009)

Try just about every SEGA and Nintendo game ever.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 17, 2009)

Suikoden Series
Breath of fire Series
Tales of Rebirth


----------



## Sassy (Aug 17, 2009)

Perverted Impact said:


> Suikoden Series


Actually QFT.
The Kobolds and Nay-Kobolds probably fit the bill, huh?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 17, 2009)

Sassy said:


> Actually QFT.
> The Kobolds and Nay-Kobolds probably fit the bill, huh?


 I dunno, I only played tierkreis.


----------



## Chainy (Aug 17, 2009)

Fuzzle said:


> I'll eat your face for uttering such words as 3 is amazing. Them's face eating words par'dner.


 
I just remembered I used to play the third one's demo with my bro and we'd try to kill each other in versus  It was sorta fun.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 17, 2009)

lolololol furys hav bad tast in gaem lololololol i am edgy furson






Just pick up Morrowind.  Srsly.  Seems to be the only game with anthropomorphic animals that's worth playing.  Of course, I have a Nord so what do I know.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 17, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> Just pick up Morrowind.  Srsly.  Seems to be the only game with anthropomorphic animals that's worth playing.  Of course, I have a Nord so what do I know.



This post is full of win . Either way if you don't want to be an Argonian or a Khajiit. If you have the Bloodmoon expansion you can just become a Werewolf


----------



## XeroHedgehog (Aug 17, 2009)

If you're willing to pick up an MMO, try either City of Heroes or Champions Online as you can make a superhero (or, in CoH's case, a supervillain) furry. You can mostly do any species you can think of except for birds and some felines for CoH, but Champions has a far wider range of possibilities for furry characters. You'll even 'run into' one during the tutorial, a gorilla scientist named Dr. Silverback.

TL;DR version: superhero MMOs, if you're into that kind of thing.


----------



## Seas (Aug 17, 2009)

Sassy said:


> No. There are no good anthro games.
> 
> Every other fetish has good games (even loli) but not furry.



Either you don't understand the difference between anthro and furry or you have a poor taste in games.

On topic: 
The Elder Scrolls series (especially 3 )
Wizardry series (especially 8 )
Warlords series (especially - Battlecry III )


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 17, 2009)

Altered Beast. How can you _not_ want to play as (or for some of you, just _want_) this? The other forms you take are pretty cool too, especially the tiger.

There's another really old werewolf game for NES called Werewolf: The Last Warrior. I'm pretty sure it's by Konami and plays similarly to most of their NES action/adventure games.

Ruff Trigger probably isn't even worth a rental unless you need to see two low budget anthros have a crush on each other that bad.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 17, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> This post is full of win . Either way if you don't want to be an Argonian or a Khajiit. If you have the Bloodmoon expansion you can just become a Werewolf


Just remember - unless you plan on doing the Bloodmoon main quest - to do it before Morrowind's main quest:  Hard to get Lycanthropy when you are immune to disease.

And (Male) Nords are better once you either get mods or Bloodmoon.  The skins are relatively lacking in Vanilla Morrowind.

EDIT:  Does "Stranger's Wrath" count as an Anthro Game?


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 18, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> This post is full of win . Either way if you don't want to be an Argonian or a Khajiit. If you have the Bloodmoon expansion you can just become a Werewolf



You can also play a dragon race called a Rykussian (spelling).   Morrowind has some really amazing mods that make the game so much better then when it was originally released.  I highly recommend giving it a go and modding the frack out of that thing 

http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 18, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> You can also play a dragon race called a Rykussian (spelling).   Morrowind has some really amazing mods that make the game so much better then when it was originally released.  I highly recommend giving it a go and modding the frack out of that thing
> 
> http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/



Most third party mods (especially this one) I found detract from the image and presentation of Morrowind. The only third party mod I would actually buy a modified Xbox console for is the "Illuminated Order"


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 18, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Most third party mods (especially this one) I found detract from the image and presentation of Morrowind. The only third party mod I would actually buy a modified Xbox console for is the "Illuminated Order"



*nods*  ah yes...if you're playing morrowind for the Xbox.   I play it on my PC, and the mods are actually quite good.  I don't just upload any kind.  They have to improve the playability and the visuals of the game, and I'm really happy with what I've found.  *S*


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 18, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> *nods*  ah yes...if you're playing morrowind for the Xbox.   I play it on my PC, and the mods are actually quite good.  I don't just upload any kind.  They have to improve the playability and the visuals of the game, and I'm really happy with what I've found.  *S*



Correction. I used to play it for the PC, then when I collected the Xbox version I began to play that. No I found the mods to be quite amatuer at best. The only useful ones being house and the occasional texture mods. Otherwise all they had were unrealistic character and quest mods.

Again, draw back to the Illuminated Order as it actually felt like an actual Morrowind Faction


----------



## CAThulu (Aug 18, 2009)

I don't know.  I'm still going to back the mods that are out.  There are always new ones that are available on that site I posted.  Thats my opinion anyway *S*


----------



## Kelo (Aug 19, 2009)

the entire Disgaea series has lot of furred characters to play.
also if you wait for the next World of Warcraft Expansion you will be able to play Anthro wolves called Worgen ontop of the already Antro cows Tauren and the druid class where you can turn into various animals to fight with.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 19, 2009)

Inherit the Earth: Quest for the Orb.

Young'ns.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 19, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Inherit the Earth: Quest for the Orb.
> 
> Young'ns.




I was gonna say that, but it's just King's Quest for furries.  No one likes those games.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 19, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> No one likes those games.





			
				Runefox said:
			
		

> Young'ns.



Get off my lawn! *shakes fist*


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Aug 19, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Get off my lawn! *shakes fist*




Careful, next time I may sneak up on you and pop a paper bag, hoping to induce 'nam flashbacks, grandpa.    >:C


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 19, 2009)

*cheese wheel*

Wolf Team is good.
It's a free multiplayer first-person-shooter where you can transform between a human soldier and a werewolf at any time.
I think it's quite decent and worth a shot.  It is free after all (although you do have to register at a website)


----------



## Slade (Aug 20, 2009)

Elder Scrolls.

ELDER SCROLLS DAMMIT.


----------



## flibble (Aug 22, 2009)

It's good that people say the Elder scrolls series, the most modable of them all is morrowind, but what noone has f'ing said it is: F'ING MOD IT!!!

LInks to a few:
Mythi Mods
]Planet Elder


----------



## Siddy (Aug 22, 2009)

A good one i played was Conkers bad fur day.


----------



## Envy (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh right.

Odin Sphere.

One of the chapters has you control a prince who is turned into a Pooka, a rabbit morph. The pooka are also an important race throughout the game.

Also, the graphics are mind-bogglingly gorgeous... Which is especially impressive for PS2


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Jango The Blue Fox said:


> bloody roar 1&2 and extreme.


 

I liked BR4 for it's char. DNA building side gameplay mode.


----------



## xXxRadiotrashxXx (Aug 23, 2009)

It's all about Bloody Roar Series.....and I'm fond of the whole Ratchet and Clank series.


----------



## Project_X (Aug 23, 2009)

It's threads like these that reminds me how much I need to hurry up with the development of my game. D:


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 23, 2009)

The only good BR game is 2. 3 if you're pushing it.


----------



## Brazen (Aug 29, 2009)

Sawnik teh hejhawg


----------

